
The DEA won’t ban kratom after all - tortilla
http://www.vox.com/2016/9/19/12941112/kratom-dea-ban?utm_campaign=vox.social&utm_medium=social&utm_content=voxdotcom&utm_source=twitter
======
mimo777
Simple. Make it like medical MJ so the people on it get monitored by a
physician to make sure they are healthy.

